# WD-40 on my tendonitis..........



## l2edneck (Jan 4, 2007)

or atleast on my sore elbow....

Worked like a champ.......

10 mins no pain....

Is it in my head?


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 4, 2007)

l2edneck said:


> Is it in my head?



No, it's on your elbow.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 5, 2007)

aarrgghh....

Try DMSO, it does work, and won't poison ya.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 5, 2007)

rbtree said:


> aarrgghh....
> 
> Try DMSO, it does work, and won't poison ya.



It will if you fly in a airplane or scuba dive!! DANGER!!


----------



## woodchux (Jan 5, 2007)

woodchux said:


> It will if you fly in a airplane or scuba dive!! DANGER!!



More correctly It can turn into a poisonous nerve gas when a couple of molecules of oxygen are added to it. Here is a link, bit of a read but explains what could happen.

http://www.discover.com/issues/apr-95/features/analysisofatoxic493/


----------



## gumneck (Jan 5, 2007)

My grandad put it on my aunts dog's back for the mange. 

Cured it and the dog stopped squeaking too. 

True story.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 5, 2007)

I've heard lots of people swear by WD40 for sore joints...
If it works...just be mindful that it is a petroleum product, not something you find in the pharmacy aisle!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 5, 2007)

*fish oil*

I once had a customer who gave me a list of all the things that wd-40 can do (she had seen me using it on my felcos). As I remember it is mostly a fish oil based product. Some of the uses that stick out in my mind are: keeps pidgeons off of ledges (or anywhere I suppose, they don't like the smell), can be used as a fish attractant when sprayed on lures, I always spray down my tackle with wd after rinsing it off.


----------



## diltree (Jan 5, 2007)

l2edneck said:


> or atleast on my sore elbow....
> 
> Worked like a champ.......
> 
> ...




You know your a red neck when.......you use WD-40 for joint pain relief


----------



## rebelman (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a groundman swear by it. But he also swore by Chrystal Meth. and he put silicone on cuts.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 5, 2007)

My mother always liked Sloan's Linament.

Ever tried it?

I think it's still sold in some Pharmacies.

My wife tried it and said she felt more comfortable afterward.

It's been around for quite a while.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 5, 2007)

*Don't do it!!*

Yes it will work for temporary relief being a thin petroleum distillate, but I sure as heck wouldn't recommend it as such products are known to cause irreversible nerve damage and who knows what it'll eventually do to your kidneys and liver. Short true story: We had an old fella who lived here several years ago, Daryll Jorgenson, grumpy old fart with a heart of gold, man of the sea (fished for many years), who swore by WD40, found dead one sunny morning by a friend of mine, acutely poisoned by it. He had been using it on his joints for arthritis pain for a couple of years and it was found he had sprayed his sheets down with it one night, dead in the morning (RIP ya old dog!). No sht, don't get in the habit of it.
If you need something and don't want to deal with heavy toxicity try something I've used in the past, a Chinese herbal ointment called Zheng Gu Shui, basically camphor based with herbs, most Chinese grocers will carry it and its cheap and it works for those unbearable times. Topical aspirin creams also will work as they are also anti-inflammatory. Do try to stay away from the WD tho, it might work but so will drinking gas.
My 0.02$ worth fer the afternoon.



Serge (and I feel for ya man, I suffer everyday with degenerative osteo, no fun)


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 5, 2007)

WD-40 for the joints,anti-freeze for the refreshments.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 5, 2007)

Did you ever try blue-emu? A cream that you can get from the pharmacy.


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 5, 2007)

The only thing blue emu did for me was to flatten my wallet


----------



## pbtree (Jan 6, 2007)

WD-40 = Water Displacing - 40th attempt...

Just for trivia nuts...


----------



## l2edneck (Jan 6, 2007)

2 days.....

less pain.

I would definitly tell someone "Do Not Try This At Home"

I am a trained proffesional,conducting a scientific expierement.

Once again......

DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll give ya the 'experiment' part. 

Scientific, though........ mmmm?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 10, 2007)

Doctors don't seem to agree on what mechanism actually makes tendinitus happen but most will tell you it's degenerative, that is, it doesn't ever actually heal. The pain you feel is inflamation of the injured tissue which supposedly can be controlled. Long term rest is the only thing that ever worked for me in the past which was fine because rock climbing was how I caused the inflammation to occur... I could just stop the heavy stuff for a couple of months and be hunky-dory. 

Now that I'm climbing trees for my supper I can't just quit so it's been killing me (mine's in the elbow too). Last week, at Treeseer's suggestion (his doctor's suggestion actually), I started on a regimen of Naproxen (over the counter), 3 times a day, supposed to go two weeks... so far, it's working. My beer lifting muscles don't hurt anymore which is an improvement but the deep pain from a day of heavy work is still there. Hopefully that will mellow out too. I think it's worth a try.


----------



## kattcutter (Jan 12, 2007)

> Doctors don't seem to agree on what mechanism actually makes tendinitus happen but most will tell you it's degenerative, that is, it doesn't ever actually heal. The pain you feel is inflamation of the injured tissue which supposedly can be controlled. Long term rest is the only thing that ever worked for me in the past


Agreed.

I would rather try to "fix what's broken" instead of masking the pain. Also, I would never use WD-40 (petroleum based product) to be absorbed into the skin/bloodstream.

FYI - As a weightlifter/aspiring bodybuilder, I have used "Wobenzym-N" for quite a few years. Many top athletes use this product. Not snake oil, but the real deal.

regards, katt


----------



## jazak (Jan 12, 2007)

I use Fluid Film. Works MUCH better then WD-40. Its not real big yet. PM me and I'll give you info on where you can get it.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 13, 2007)

*Tiger Balm*

good for what ail's ya!


----------



## trzz (Jan 14, 2007)

*? help*

hey I have had swelling in my trigger finger. Sometimes I can bend it with no problem. Arthritis? any suggestions? :deadhorse:


----------



## woodchux (Jan 14, 2007)

trzz said:


> hey I have had swelling in my trigger finger. Sometimes I can bend it with no problem. Arthritis? any suggestions? :deadhorse:


If it hurts when you do that.......





Then dont do that.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 17, 2007)

Windex. The greeks use it for everything!


----------



## Deanna (Nov 18, 2008)

*Wd40*

I have alot of metal in my hip and when it bothers me I do put WD40 on it and it stops. I have tried regular lotion and taking asprin but WD40 works the best and fastest.


----------



## buildmyown (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the second forum that I am on that has had WD-40 brought up this week.

Here is a list that was posted on another forum

Have heard of some of these but not all.


A lady got up very early one morning and went outside to pickup the Sunday paper, she noticed someone had sprayed red paint all around the sides of the neighbors brand new beige truck. She went over and woke him up and gave him the bad news. He was, of course extremely upset. 

And they stood there trying to figure out what could be done about the problem. They decided there wasn't much recourse but to wait until Monday, since nothing was open. Just then another neighbor came out of his house, surveyed the situation and immediately went to get his WD-40 out and cleaned the red paint off with it. Guess What! It cleaned up that paint without harming the original paint on the truck! I'm impressed!!

Water Displacement #40. The product began from a search for A rust preventative solvent and de greaser to protect Missile parts. WD-40 was created in 1953 by three Technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company. Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'water displacement' compound. They were successful with the fortieth formulation, thus WD-40. The Corvair Company bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts.

Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you...' IT IS MADE FROM FISH OIL' . When you read the 'shower door' part, try it. It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door. If yours is plastic, it works just as well as glass. It is a miracle! Then try it on your stovetop... It is now shinier than it has ever been before.

1) Protects silver from tarnishing.
2) Removes road tar and grime from cars.
3) Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
4) Gives floors that `just-waxed` sheen without making it slippery.
5) Keeps flies off cows.
6) Restores and cleans chalkboards.
7) Removes lipstick stains.
8) Loosens stubborn zippers.
9) Untangles jewelry chains.
10) Removes stains from stainless steel sinks.
11) Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
12) Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing.
13) Removes tomato stains from clothing.
14) Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
15) Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
16) Keeps scissors working smoothly.
17) Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes
18) It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
19) Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car. Removed quickly, with WD-40!
20) Gives a children's play gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
21) Lubricates gear shift on lawn mowers.
22) Rids kids rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises.
23) Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
24) Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25) Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, well as vinyl bumpers.
26) Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27 ) Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
28) Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29) Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30) Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31) Removes splattered grease on stove.
32) Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33) Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34) Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35) Removes all traces of duct tape.
36) Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain
37) Florida's favorite use 'Cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.'
38) Protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements. 
39) WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a LITTLE on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time.
40) Ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.
41) WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag.
42) If you've washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and Presto! Lipstick is gone!
43) If you spray WD-40 on the distributor cap, it will displace the moisture and allow the car to start.

Keep a can of WD-40 in your kitchen cabinet. It is good for oven burns or any other type of burn. It takes the burned feeling away and heals with NO scarring.

Remember, the basic ingredient is FISH OIL


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 18, 2008)

I got some Blue ointment to the crabs disappointment. Oh it burns and it itches but itll kill the sobs.


----------



## highasatree (Nov 18, 2008)

I've had elbow pain for at least 10 years, had the medial surgeried 3 years ago and is doing fine. Had 3-4 cortisone shots in each elbow over the last 6 years, what next? more shots? more surgery? I take at least 800mg. of Ibuprofen each day to get me through and will be getting another shot on the 28th. I just cant wait for my son to take over in about 3 years.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 18, 2008)

If ya do any research on WD40 you will find it is not really that good to use. After I posted earlier I looked into it some and when you have WD40 on you it gets absorbed into your bloodstream and is not good. So it is not a good thing to use after all but it does work.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 18, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> WD-40 for the joints,anti-freeze for the refreshments.



Now that is funny...and along the same lines that I was thinking.

Don't forget carb and choke cleaner for nasal decongestant!


----------



## billyjoejr (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are using or thinking of using WD-40 on yourself,
Please Read its MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet)

There is a difference between marketing and legal facts of a product.

It might not cause cancer but it is not made from fish oil.

http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf


----------



## southsoundtree (Nov 19, 2008)

peppermint oil rubbed on the skin can help


----------



## Oddvaark (Nov 19, 2008)

My "tennis elbow" first appeared when I was part-time logging, after my regular 9-10 hr.-a-day-job was done. It came about from starting high compression saws ,running high vibration saws, and just plain working too many hours. I am sure that burning firewood since the early 70's (splitting manually) didn't help either. The technique that cured me has 2 names, Augmented Soft tissue Mobilization (message therapy) and/or Stripping . I was fortunate to find an intern at my Chiropractor's office that knew the way it was done . It is basically forearm muscle manipulation and it hurt's like hell but WOW does it work wonders. Painfull but worth it and no drugs or doctors.


----------

